# Buy the galaxy nexus



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/...=item336e00e22b

its on ebay for a small price


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

In Kent.. I wonder if he'd knock a few hundered off if I drove to get it. lawl.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

alwasy worth a shot lol. all he can say is no


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if he has sold any yet? Seems you could get it a bit cheaper elsewhere but I guess if you are impatient then it's cool.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

That guys barking up the wrong tree...

Why So Serious?!?!


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Nah it's E-Bay. People there don't know about places like Negri that you can order it for much cheaper from. So they'll pay that outrageous price for it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy crap, ebay says he's sold 37 of them!! WOW!


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Daaamn! That's a lot of money...I want in.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought they were 32gig?


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I thought they were 32gig?


LTE version is 32gb..


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

This might be a dumb question, but the Galaxy Nexus will be my first off-contract phone purchase (got the Thunderbolt to lock in unlimited data). I know Best Buy generally marks up the retail on their phones, but where generally will be the cheapest place to buy one at retail? Or will the price tend to be the same at a VzW corp store versus say Expansys or Negri Electronics or Amazon or Wirefly?


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Veridor said:


> This might be a dumb question, but the Galaxy Nexus will be my first off-contract phone purchase (got the Thunderbolt to lock in unlimited data). I know Best Buy generally marks up the retail on their phones, but where generally will be the cheapest place to buy one at retail? Or will the price tend to be the same at a VzW corp store versus say Expansys or Negri Electronics or Amazon or Wirefly?


I've been told that while BB does mark up the full retail, they do price matching so you just show them the VZW site or ad where the phone is cheaper and they will give you that price. I don't have that as gospel-truth, as I haven't done it myself, but that's what I've come to understand.

Other than that, most places are going to be around the same price out-right. I'm getting mine at cost, $619, ah the perks of working for a VZW Agent.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

StealthVoodoo said:


> I've been told that while BB does mark up the full retail, they do price matching so you just show them the VZW site or ad where the phone is cheaper and they will give you that price. I don't have that as gospel-truth, as I haven't done it myself, but that's what I've come to understand.
> 
> Other than that, most places are going to be around the same price out-right. I'm getting mine at cost, 619, ah the perks of working for a VZW Agent.


Wait. Wtf. You know a price? How about 2 yr upgrade?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

StealthVoodoo said:


> I've been told that while BB does mark up the full retail, they do price matching so you just show them the VZW site or ad where the phone is cheaper and they will give you that price. I don't have that as gospel-truth, as I haven't done it myself, but that's what I've come to understand.
> 
> Other than that, most places are going to be around the same price out-right. I'm getting mine at cost, $619, ah the perks of working for a VZW Agent.


I got my TBolt for 20% off from VzW due to corporate discount so I'm hoping for the same on the Nexus as I am buying off contract as well.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Wait. Wtf. You know a price? How about 2 yr upgrade?


Yeah, I work for a Premium Agent. 2yr Upgrade is listed as $299 for "Minimum Advertised Price" so it could be sold for less, but not likely.

And $619 is what it is going to cost us as agents to buy it from Verizon, which is usually within 30-50 of full retail.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I got my TBolt for 20% off from VzW due to corporate discount so I'm hoping for the same on the Nexus as I am buying off contract as well.


I get a corporate discount too for Verizon, so I'll have to check to see if off-contract devices count. If so, that'd be awesome.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Veridor said:


> I get a corporate discount too for Verizon, so I'll have to check to see if off-contract devices count. If so, that'd be awesome.


That or make REALLY good friends with someone of importance at an indirect willing it throw it your way for cost =D


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

StealthVoodoo said:


> That or make REALLY good friends with someone of importance at an indirect willing it throw it your way for cost =D


Indeed, but I lack such contacts.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I got my TBolt for 20% off from VzW due to corporate discount so I'm hoping for the same on the Nexus as I am buying off contract as well.


Does that apply to devices on contract? I thought it was only for service and accessories.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Does that apply to devices on contract? I thought it was only for service and accessories.


I just called VzW, and they told me that my employee discount was on the primary line's monthly service, and accessories, which corroborates what you said. Oh well, maybe I can dig up a Best Buy coupon and have them price match VzW.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Veridor said:


> I just called VzW, and they told me that my employee discount was on the primary line's monthly service, and accessories, which corroborates what you said. Oh well, maybe I can dig up a Best Buy coupon and have them price match VzW.


All I know is I didn't pay $250 for my tbolt. I paid $200 which is 20% off.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> All I know is I didn't pay 250 for my tbolt. I paid 200 which is 20% off.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


My TB ended up being 280+ Something about using a one year upgrade.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

StealthVoodoo said:


> I'm getting mine at cost, $619, ah the perks of working for a VZW Agent.


Your stating VZW is paying $619 USD per device, I find that to be somewhat ludicrous.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> My TB ended up being 280+ Something about using a one year upgrade.


Yeah I got mine as a new customer. I hope they give me a discount again I've been counting on it lol. I think I have my tbolt receipt so I can show them it was discounted and maybe talk them into discounting the Nexus.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

rooted said:


> Your stating VZW is paying 619 USD per device, I find that to be somewhat ludicrous.


I think he's saying they're sold in bulk to third parties for $619. I doubt they cost VZW $619.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I think he's saying they're sold in bulk to third parties for $619. I doubt they cost VZW $619.


Thanks for the elaboration, the device is certainly not costing VZW or any other carrier that much cheddar.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Step 1 is release date and Step 2 is price. I'm guessing its fairly safe to assume $649.99 as retail price.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I think he's saying they're sold in bulk to third parties for 619. I doubt they cost VZW 619.


This is indeed the case. The cost from Vzw to indirect agents is $619. So not only do we get them lines without them paying any overhead, but they undoubtedly make a profit on the devices too.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I too am getting the device at retail price.....I might wait a bit and see what prices look like on ebay or Craigslist. 650 for a phone is not something I can easily justify.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

JWellington said:


> I too am getting the device at retail price.....I might wait a bit and see what prices look like on ebay or Craigslist. 650 for a phone is not something I can easily justify.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Craigslist and EBAY are usually over priced for a while.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

JWellington said:


> I too am getting the device at retail price.....I might wait a bit and see what prices look like on ebay or Craigslist. 650 for a phone is not something I can easily justify.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Especially when you can get a transformer prime for 499, not a phone but still.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> All I know is I didn't pay $250 for my tbolt. I paid $200 which is 20% off.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


You got a discount because your work has a contract with Verizon, and for SOME phones, you get a discount, when you SIGN a contract. The employee pricing is completely up to Verizon.

To be clear, you get no break with Verizon when you buy full retail. At least, I haven't seen it. Every contact varies.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I think he's saying they're sold in bulk to third parties for $619. I doubt they cost VZW $619.


They cost Verizon a lot of money....and even more when you return it. Don't be fooled. The OEM's win on this part. Verizon sets the 2 yr pricing. I've seen the invoice pricing before when I used to work for AT&T. It's not as much as retail price usually, but it's def not anywhere near 2 year pricing.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I got mine as a new customer. I hope they give me a discount again I've been counting on it lol. I think I have my tbolt receipt so I can show them it was discounted and maybe talk them into discounting the Nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Good luck with that. Doesn't sound too good. Just sayin.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

rooted said:


> Thanks for the elaboration, the device is certainly not costing VZW or any other carrier that much cheddar.


You'd be surprised....they pay a lot of money for phones. They make it up on service and accessories. Just like a movie theatre. You pay 11 bucks for popcorn and a Coke because the studios take 80-95% of the ticket price. Same with gas stations too. I've known owners who will tell you that they make little money on gas. The money is in the snacks and such that they sell.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> You'd be surprised....they pay a lot of money for phones. They make it up on service and accessories. Just like a movie theatre. You pay 11 bucks for popcorn and a Coke because the studios take 80-95% of the ticket price. Same with gas stations too. I've known owners who will tell you that they make little money on gas. The money is in the snacks and such that they sell.


correct. i use to work for amc theatres back in the day. the house makes very little on the print. it comes from cocessions


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Good luck with that. Doesn't sound too good. Just sayin.


I'm not too worried either way. Have an iPhone 4 to sell which will help big time (they are selling for 350-400+ on craigslist in my area still).

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm not too worried either way. Have an iPhone 4 to sell which will help big time (they are selling for 350-400+ on craigslist in my area still).
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


hey no cussin. lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> hey no cussin. lol


??


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> ??


I believe he was referring to the iPh word

Sent from the Shark tank using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

landshark said:


> I believe he was referring to the iPh word
> 
> Sent from the Shark tank using RootzWiki Forums


Ahhh lol. Its the wife's currently. I am giving her my tbolt after finally convincing her to join the darkside lol. Which btw has been in the works for like 8 months lol. She's a tough nut to crack.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

yep. i sure was. lmao. tell her welcome to the world where life is beautiful.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> They cost Verizon a lot of money....and even more when you return it. Don't be fooled. The OEM's win on this part. Verizon sets the 2 yr pricing. I've seen the invoice pricing before when I used to work for AT&T. It's not as much as retail price usually, but it's def not anywhere near 2 year pricing.


I know they cost plenty more than 2 yr contract, but they certainly don't cost retail.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I know they cost plenty more than 2 yr contract, but they certainly don't cost retail.


Not only that but they make probably $2600ish per 2 year contract for smartphones. Much more than their subsidized price lost versus retail.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not only that but they make probably 2600ish per 2 year contract for smartphones. Much more than their subsidized price lost versus retail.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Yep. That's how subsidies work. But if you don't get a lower priced plan for buying your phone outright, then they're making even more money off you: profit from the phone plus profit from the service that is there to subsidize phones. If you're going to stick around long enough to fulfil a contract, you're getting ripped off even more than usual if you buy your phone off contract.

EDIT:I need to proofread...


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I hear you can add a line, use it to buy a phone, then bring that phone over to your primary account, and switch over the new account to a feature phone. Anyone done this yet?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

JWellington said:


> I hear you can add a line, use it to buy a phone, then bring that phone over to your primary account, and switch over the new account to a feature phone. Anyone done this yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Perfectly legit method, we do it all the time.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

JWellington said:


> I hear you can add a line, use it to buy a phone, then bring that phone over to your primary account, and switch over the new account to a feature phone. Anyone done this yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I just did the math and that would be a bad idea for me as I'd end up paying 211.77 more over the next two years then if I just buy it full price.

Ultimately after doing the math it makes sense why any carrier would gladly add you a line to help you "get the phone cheaper".


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

JWellington said:


> I hear you can add a line, use it to buy a phone, then bring that phone over to your primary account, and switch over the new account to a feature phone. Anyone done this yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Yes, I've done that.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

JWellington said:


> I hear you can add a line, use it to buy a phone, then bring that phone over to your primary account, and switch over the new account to a feature phone. Anyone done this yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Thats how most of us end up with two or three phones.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Sometimes the unlucky ones end up with a bill for the rest of the full price of the phone. That's if you try to activate a non-smart phone. Part of the contract is that you have to maintain a data plan on the line that received the discount. But I do have a non-smart phone line that I can transfer the upgrade from to my primary... ;-)


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey buddy's!!! I'm leaving Rootzwiki. Its been fun, but its time for me to take flight. I'm still gonna be here, but just watching the awesomeness from you guys! I won't comment. Hope you guys enjoy your GNEXES!!!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Hey buddy's!!! I'm leaving Rootzwiki. Its been fun, but its time for me to take flight. I'm still gonna be here, but just watching the awesomeness from you guys! I won't comment. Hope you guys enjoy your GNEXES!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


Good luck in future endeavors and have fun with the GNex when you get it!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Hey buddy's!!! I'm leaving Rootzwiki. Its been fun, but its time for me to take flight. I'm still gonna be here, but just watching the awesomeness from you guys! I won't comment. Hope you guys enjoy your GNEXES!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


y


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> Thats how most of us end up with two or three phones.


How long do you have to wait? I.e., how long you keep the data plan.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Veridor said:


> How long do you have to wait? I.e., how long you keep the data plan.


i am grandfathered in under the old unlimited plan. thats one of the reasons i stay with vzw. under one of the newer tiered plans i wouldnt survive. i use way too much data. all three of mine are data plans.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm kind of curious about the 4g sim card activation. I'm grandfathered into unlimited data, so is there anything else i need to know before i try to one, hopefully tomorrow?


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> I'm kind of curious about the 4g sim card activation. I'm grandfathered into unlimited data, so is there anything else i need to know before i try to one, hopefully tomorrow?


No, when you upgrade nothing will change about your data packages.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

G-Nex just came up for Overnight order on Verizon Wireless Indirect website. WOOT!


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i am grandfathered in under the old unlimited plan. thats one of the reasons i stay with vzw. under one of the newer tiered plans i wouldnt survive. i use way too much data. all three of mine are data plans.


No, I mean, to add a line to get the subsidized price, then later reduce that line to a feature phone as someone suggested. I'd think they wouldn't let you drop the data plan without billing you the balance of the phone.


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

StealthVoodoo said:


> G-Nex just came up for Overnight order on Verizon Wireless Indirect website. WOOT!


Where is this website?? address?? I just spoke with cs and they have no idea


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

StealthVoodoo said:


> G-Nex just came up for Overnight order on Verizon Wireless Indirect website. WOOT!


If its indirect. Can it really be trusted?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not only that but they make probably 2600ish per 2 year contract for smartphones. Much more than their subsidized price lost versus retail.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


2600????!!!! Where do you get such a crazy figure????

Look at their revenue on their Quarterly reports, it's nowhere near that high....then you're just multiplying costs. What about stores, the network, paying for employees, infrastructure, advertising, marketing???? They make money, but not anywhere 2600 on a 2 yr contract....


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> If its indirect. Can it really be trusted?


no


----------

